# Bild ausschneiden



## smat33 (8. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Bild:





Dort will ich dass der Himmel und die Bäume rechts verschwinden.
Ich habe es mit dem Zauberstaab probiert aber es ist dass hier rausgekommen obwohl ein zimmlich guter kontrast da ist!




Wie kann ich das Bild gut ausschneiden? Könnt ihr mir das sagen oder wenn ihr wollt es mir ausschneiden und dann per ICQ schicken?
Meine ICQ Nummer ist 344-465-642
Danke schon mal im Voraus.
PS: Der hintergund soll nicht wie auf den Bildern hier Weiß sondern Transperent werden!


----------



## Tom2k5 (8. März 2005)

Hi!

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, welche Version du von Photoshop verwendest!?
Sofern Du Photoshop CS verwendest, gibt es eine Funktion die sich "Extrahieren" nennt.

Du findest Sie unter Filter > Extrahieren

Zum Thema Extrahieren würde ich die empfehlen, mal das Handbuch durchzulesen. Du kannst mit dieser Funktion innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr saubere Ergebnisse erzielen.

Hier ein Beispiel unter Verwendung Deines Bildes:





Sofern Du eine ältere Variante von Photoshop verwendest, empfehle ich Dir anstatt des Zauberstabes das Polygonlasso zu verwenden. Ist zwar mehr Arbeit, bringt aber im Endeffekt ein viel sauberes Ergebnis.

Viele Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## C4T (8. März 2005)

Also da du hier schöne Rundungen im Bild hast und es mit dem Zauberstab nicht so klappen will, empfiehlt sich wohl das Zeichenstift Werkzeug.
Damit kannst du das optimal markieren und dann die Auswahl entfernen und einen neuen Hintergrund oder was auch immer einfügen.
Ist ein bischen Übungssache wenn man sich mit diesem Werkzeug noch nicht richtig befasst hat, aber wenns einmal klappt, will mans nicht mehr missen.


----------



## smat33 (8. März 2005)

@Tom2k5
ich verwende photoshop 7
könntest du mir das eventuell ausschneiden wenn du lust hast? Weil mit dem lasso bracu ich ja ewigkeiten


----------



## McAce (8. März 2005)

Schau mal hier, soviel nur zu "könnt ihr das nicht machen." 

http://docma.info/index.php?mainnav...sskip=&newspage=&newscategorieid=&newssearch=

So einfach kann Freistellen sein. also das dürfte doch bei dem Bild kein Problem sein vor allem der Himmel ist doch ziemlich schnell freigestellt.

So hab´s gerade mal so auf die schnelle gemacht und kann dir sagen mit dem Extrahiertool geht´s ganz gut.
Du mußt halt bei den Bäumen mit einen feinen Werkzeugspitze arbeiten und im Nachineinkannst du mit dem Protokollpinsel zuviel entfernte Sachen wieder holen.

Soweit ich weiß ist das Extrahier Tool schon in PS 6 dabei.


----------



## Tom2k5 (8. März 2005)

Ich lasse mich sicherlich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber soviel ich weiss ist das Extrahiertool wirklich erst ab Photoshop CS integriert worden.

@smat33
Ich kann Dir das Bild extrahieren, sicher. Sollte keine allzu grosse Arbeit sein, daher schiebe ich es mal schnell irgendwo dazwischen. Ich melde mich dann bei Dir sobald ich es fertig habe. Hoffe, das ist ok!?

Sofern Du es so schnell wie möglich brauchen solltest, kann ich Dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Job geht vor 

Lass mich wissen wie Du Dich entscheidest.

Liebe Grüsse,
der Tom


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2005)

In Photoshop 7 ist "Extrahieren" definitiv schon enthalten. Unter "Filter" oder auch Alt+Strg+X


----------



## Tom2k5 (8. März 2005)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Photoshop 7 ist "Extrahieren" definitiv schon enthalten. Unter "Filter" oder auch Alt+Strg+X


 oki, ich fühle mich nun belehrt


----------



## McAce (8. März 2005)

sogar schon in PS 5.5 

http://www.wargalla.de/alle.htm

http://www.wargalla.de/04-09.pdf


----------



## Baby4u (8. März 2005)

Nur mal eine Frage nebenbei,ist dies auch bei Photoshop Elements 2.o drin ? ^^


----------



## McAce (9. März 2005)

Wie wär´s wenn du ins Handbuch schaust.


----------



## smat33 (10. März 2005)

@Tom2k5
machst du mir des bild noch?


----------

